# Couldn't pass up the deal



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Glock 19 gen 4 
9mm


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

??$$$ nice nightstand / truck Gun


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Real nice. Have one myself.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

They don't make a better all around gun


----------



## NEOHIO25 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have several Glocks, best handgun IMO!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

now yer talking quality and dependability.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> now yer talking quality and dependability.


Hopefully...its a gen 4...and they have had their issues.

My B-n-L's never FTE like some of the first gen4 did but he has to wear a face shield when shooting his 19 gen4. It's accurate out both ends. Projectile hits where he aims, hot brass is gonna hit him in the forehead.
He bought it new in the first part of 2016 and has been trying to get Glock to send him a packing slip so he can send it back for repairs but AFAIK, that's yet to happen. He's a Glock nut with many in his arsenal, so this pistol, along with the runaround sending it in has really got to him.

Hope you got a good one Minnowhead.


----------

